# Do You Miss?



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Sort of a meta thread here.

I've been visiting this section on-and-off recently, and noticed a dramatic reduction in the discussion of Black Library products compared to the 09-11 era. Not necessarily a reduction in activity using posts as a measure, although I'm sure that's true, and not necessarily a reduction of interest in BL products either - although that may be true as well. Just good old-fashioned, page-filling discussion.

I feel like the pervading problem is BL's staggered release schedule for its flagship series. A couple of years ago, the release of a new Horus Heresy title would launch pages of discussion, slews of first-hand reactions and plenty of tl;dr. But with the community so divided on their preference for hardbacks, trade paperbacks and classic paperbacks, all this goodness suffers from being divided up over a nine-month time period, with each community cultivating little activity by themselves.

Granted, the community still enjoys the books they buy, so you could argue what exactly my issue is, but when I see the number of news and announcements threads surpassing the number of discussion threads, I think the topic merits discussion. Neither is this a petty attack on BL's release policy, as that can be tackled in a much more productive fashion.

So, what're your thoughts on this, BLends? I find myself missing the days when _A Thousand Sons_ could crank out 17 pages with ease.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I know what you mean. Usually, my first reaction to finishing a HH novel was to come on here and get involved in the discussion. Now, not much of that actually occurs. As you said that is probably down to the staggered release dates of the novels in various formats. But also, I think, due to series fatigue amongst some people and the inconsistent quality of the series.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd say it's more the latter of what you said CotE. There are just so many lackluster HH novels now. _Betrayer_ was the last one that really had me wanting to discuss the novel in greater detail and at length on here, _Unremembered Empire_, sort of did too, but not to the old school levels bobss is talking about.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I would say the new formats are a big concern as I haven't read anything past _Betrayer_ in my wait for the softback pockets. Also a falling in quality could be a major concern as well. But then again, the series has always had it's hits and falls.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

I'm still waiting for Vulkan Lives in MM paperback so I am one of those that is always behind any new release discussion.

I wonder if, once the Hardback market becomes established, BL might look to closing the gap between different releases?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I know what you mean. Usually, my first reaction to finishing a HH novel was to come on here and get involved in the discussion. Now, not much of that actually occurs. As you said that is probably down to the staggered release dates of the novels in various formats. But also, I think, due to series fatigue amongst some people and the inconsistent quality of the series.


This is so true, as usual from C.o.t.E, especially the consistentcy quality, the novels I find average as very good but when they are bad they are pure wank, angel exterminatus is sooooooo bad I cant write about it


----------



## Kalamoj (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't know about the fatigue, but the nonexistent schedule, pre- pre- pre-releases (those damned events), and the constant audiobook-eshort-novella stories all making the series fragmented and very hard to pull in new readers. Probably BL knows this too, that's why they're trying to rip-off old fans instead.
Sadly, we all know how this will end.


----------



## Rob Sanders (May 21, 2014)

I love that you include a pre 9/11 and post 9/11 dynamic. That interests me more. I wonder if such an event did filter into popular culture in that way. Novels in general, before and after wars are markedly different. Science Fiction is supposed to be about the present rather than the future, so who knows. Would be interested in any concrete examples.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I may be completely off here, but I think think bobss was simply referring to the 2009-11 era, as opposed to September 11.


----------



## Rob Sanders (May 21, 2014)

Ha! You get so used to seeing 9/11... : )


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

You're telling me! :biggrin:

*EDIT:* The thread right below reminds me - very belated "good job" to you for _Atlas Infernal._


----------



## Rob Sanders (May 21, 2014)

Cheers, Phoebus. : ) And thanks for the 9/11 save. The current incarnation of Black Library was in early days indeed in 2001!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Rob Sanders said:


> Cheers, Phoebus. : ) And thanks for the 9/11 save. The current incarnation of Black Library was in early days indeed in 2001!


Welcome to the boards, Mr Sanders!


----------



## Rob Sanders (May 21, 2014)

Thanks, Forkmaster. : )


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

interesting question. Well in all honesty I am not sure it is only the book quality, there are still good books (good as in BL good, not as in literature good) coming out, I just finished valedor and I really enjoyed it , the book before that was scars, which I also liked, there was not that much of a buzz around these books, although they both contained interesting stuff. 
I also feel people are getting more cynical, it not just a couple of guys sharing their enthusiasm but also I feel it often comes down to 'my lore knowledge is bigger than yours', makes people not wanting to participate in the discussions.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

What's up guys. Yeah, I do miss it. I saw something on ADB's blog I think it was were he said he considers himself the more conservative writer of the Series. When I look back to the books that I liked, like _Horus Rising_, _Fulgrim_, and even _The First Heretic_, the authors didn't throw too many crazy things to where I'm like... what the hell just happened. For me _Angel Exterminatus_ was like somebody trying to put anything they could find into a soup. I don't know what's going on with the Raven's and the series, but they could probably have a separate "Adventures of Corax Series." I've been waiting to see comments about the novels before I go read them now. Its been a while since something has peaked my interest.


----------

